
How Lugg (YC S15) Got Its On‑Demand Moving App Off the Ground - kreutz
http://themacro.com/articles/2015/12/interview-with-lugg-founders/
======
ozy123
Nice work on getting the first couple of users, you did exactly what you were
supposed to. Amazes me how many products try and launch without getting any
feedback or users.

------
untilHellbanned
So "How Lugg Got Its On‑Demand Moving App Off the Ground"?

> We told them, “Oh we’d like to do YC, but we got rejected.” It turns out
> that they were friends of friends with Sam Altman. They made an
> introduction, and he encouraged us to apply again.

~~~
JacobAldridge
It's been said that luck is the meeting of preparation and opportunity. Sure,
you can point at that piece of luck; or learn from the hustle and preparation
that led to the opportunity being created.

~~~
w1ntermute
"Opportunities multiply as they are seized." \- Sun Tzu

